# error message <windows root>\system32\hal.dll.



## hotpink (Oct 5, 2006)

my computer won't even get past this message it turns on and i get this : missing or corrupt <windows root>\system32\hal.dll.
help
it is a
dell dimension xps t600r
intel r pentium 111 processor 600 e mhz
128 mb ram
it is not on the internet 
what can i do to fit it ?
thanks

ps i dont have the xp disk


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;320252


----------



## hotpink (Oct 5, 2006)

i forgot to say i dont have the xp disk i got this computer from a friend so i dont have the disk


----------



## soulcrew2001 (Jul 17, 2004)

I too have this problem but I do have my XP home disk
I am using windows XP on my home Dell computer and can't boot into windows. The message comes up indicating I need to replace <windows root>\system32\hal.dll

I have my operating system disk but don't know how to use it to replace the file. Repair brings me to the prompt, and I can access my installation disk, but haven't a clue how to find the corrupt file to replace it.

Another option is to run windows install, which would be a last resort since it would wipe my system drive clean.

Should I search for hall.dll online (using my older computer) and put it on a cd, then copy it into my root directory? Can anyone give me some advice?

Thank you so much for suggestions!


----------

